# Nuchal Cord - ICD-10



## tgross (Jul 30, 2015)

A pregnant patient comes in for an ultrasound because the physician wants to monitor the nuchal cord.  The only code I can find in ICD-10 is O69.81x0 which reads 'Labor and delivery complicated by cord around neck, without compression'.  This is not a labor and delivery situation, but an antepartum period.  Is this the correct code?


----------

